# Crystal and Katie - by Anonymous (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG)



## Observer (Jan 24, 2007)

~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG - two sisters get an expanded view of what life can be

*Crystal & Katie 
by Anonymous

(Heavy editing by The Observer)​*
Rarely in life is there an addiction that serves you a positive experience. This is a true story of an addiction that not only changed how my best friend, myself, and all our friends look at each other and ourselves, but also got us the best men we could ever hope for. 

It all started a little short of four years ago. Crystal was an average girl just wading through life, going to school, full-time job, and all life's stresses. While just living an average life, Crystal was an above average looking young woman. Just 21 years old, she was 5'8", about 130 pounds with normal measurements of 30-22-30. 

She had the most beautifully blazing red hair you have ever seen. You would describe her as lean and slim, with no breasts or hips to speak of. She did have a cute, just barely curvy rear. Her face was that of an angel, and with her red hair came freckles, gorgeous green eyes, and a sexy, raspy voice that made men turn to jelly. 

Her average life included living with me, her best friend Katie. We shared a small two bedroom apartment near the college. Life was not easy, but with our jobs, we made enough to get by, and have the occasional party. School was a big part of Crystal's life, and her schooling consumed much of her time. It also caused much of her stress. 

John, her boyfriend, did what he could to help relieve her stress, although in reality he was actually more controlling than anything. As the weeks of school and the homework piled on, Crystal found herself getting more and more stressed, and he was more and more ineffective in doing much about it. 

It was common to see her snack while she was doing homework, but after a while, she began to snack more often. While watching TV, while at work, even in the bathtub, she was snacking. When I asked, she said she was just a little hungry. But she was obviously more than just a little hungry. As the weeks passed, it was becoming more and more noticeable that Crystal was gaining weight. Nothing huge, just a little over ten pounds, pushing her weight to 140. 

She seemed to be snacking only when she was stressed, almost as if it was a reliever for her. She ate almost anything that was available, and that included stuff that was fattening. Cookies, chips, microwave pizzas, corn dogs, and hot dogs. Anything that she could cook fast went into her waiting tummy. This continued on for several weeks and slowly, you could see more weight building, especially in her waist, thighs, and ass. Her ass was squeezing very snugly into her jeans, but she seemed to still fit OK. 

Finally, after the weeks of constant snacking, it happened. While sitting on the couch studying and munching on a bag of potato chips, we were both startled by a loud POP! I looked around and couldn't find the cause, until I looked at Crystal, who was beet red with embarrassment. 

As she stood up, it was clear as day. She had burst the button off her pants!!! Her pants were hanging open and you could see her purple thong underwear. You could also see a tiny little bulge of her tummy. I followed her into the bedroom, and for the first time, I really noticed that she had gotten much bigger. She was still a knockout, but bigger and more enhanced in certain areas, especially her ass and thighs. Her ass was noticeably larger and rounder, and her thighs seemed a little closer together. She stripped off the broken pants and looked up at me with a sheepish grin. 

"Oops, guess I ate too much, huh?" was what she muttered between the giggling. 

I couldn't believe my ears!! My own best friend was laughing about growing out of her pants!! I watched in disbelief as she tugged the burst jeans off, and slid a pair of stretch pants on over her thighs, which without clothing were definitely bigger and softer looking. As Crystal bent over, I could see a small belly forming and her breasts were showing signs of growth. 

Amazingly, Crystal strolled past me and back to the couch, her book, and her potato chips. Then she asked if I was hungry. Still in some shock, I just nodded. She just grinned and said, "Let's go get dinner, I am starved". 

What I saw that night was something I never thought I would see out of Crystal. We went to the local pizza joint, who was running a special of 2 larges for 9.99. Crystal ordered two large pepperoni pizzas, and then looked at me and said, "What do you want?" 

I ordered a salad and breadsticks and we took the order home. 

I sat in amazement and watched my own best friend, who now seemed to have no control over her eating, polish off both pizzas, an order of breadsticks, and two 2-liters of Dr. Pepper. As she leaned back in her chair, her tummy full and tight from all the food, she let out a tremendous belch. She then smiled at me and said, "Well, I am off to bed, I have to be at work at 6:00am." 

And with that, she slowly moseyed up the hall. 

I didn't see her until she got off work the next day, and it clear that last night's little binge did nothing to slow her expanding figure. She looked noticeably fatter in the ass and thighs, and her belly was just barely starting to roll over her waistband. I decided that I would have to confront her that night when I got off work. 

I arrived home to find Crystal lying on the couch, reading a textbook for school. There were two more pizza boxes and a empty two liters bottle of soda near her on the floor. You could also cleanly see her bloated belly as she had loosened her new size 10 pants to allow it to relax. I sat in the chair next to her and put it very bluntly, "Are you trying to gain weight?" 

I asked. She simply looked over at me, belched, and said, "No, I just don't seem to care as much anymore, what with school and work, I just don't have time to watch my diet. So I thought I would just relax and cut loose a little, ya know, see what it's like to enjoy my meals." 

With that, she belched again, louder this time, and went back to her studying. 

Two weeks later, I was relaxing in my room, when I heard Crystal shouting out in the living room, and decided to go see what was up. John was here and he was none too pleased with the new 155 pound Crystal. She was standing in the living room in a tight halter top and jean shorts, and could you ever tell the difference! Her breasts were now much fuller and had looked to have grown from her small AA-cups to at least a healthy B, if not a C. Her tummy was rolling over her panties just a bit, and she had small love handles forming at her sides. Her hips were much wider, and her ass jutted out a little more now. Her thighs were now touching about one-third the way down, but still looked smooth and silky as ever. 

John was yelling at her, calling her "FAT" and "a balloon that was being blown up." 

Crystal basically stood there and defended her recent weight gain as "her body, her choice." 

John laid an ultimatum, "Lose the flab, or lose me!" 

Crystal turned her growing form towards the door, raised a now slightly fat-layered arm, and extended her finger as if to say, "There's the door, don't let it hit you in the ass on the way out!" 

John left, and although I didn't know it then, that was the last time we would see him for a year. 

While Crystal seemed relieved to have John's weight oppression out of her life, the lack of companionship seemed to drive her to more eating. Snacking was no longer the word for it. On her days off, she would cook large meals and gorge herself, almost acting as if she replacing male companionship with food. With this new addiction, eating became a high priority to Crystal. School was over for the term, and she now had the summer and nothing but her job to keep her busy. Within two months of breaking up with John, Crystal had grown out of her size 10 jeans and was at the store buying size 12's and 14's. 

Her weight soon soared to 170, and with the constant eating and sleeping she was doing, she showed no signs of getting smaller. Most of this new 15 pounds went right to her ass, which was now downright BIG. But she also had started to gain weight in her midsection, and a small belly had formed that was noticeably rolling over her new, larger jeans. Her thighs were now touching together all the way down, and her hips had spread so wide that she now swayed as she walked. It was hard to believe that four short months ago, Crystal eighteen months before was a lithe 130 pounder. Now she was approaching 180 pounds very rapidly. 

There were nights I would come home to find her lying on the couch sleeping, cradling her distended belly as she dozed. One of these nights, I snuck into her room and did a little inspecting. I found a large stash of junk food in the closet, so it seemed that she couldn't avoid her addiction even while she was sleeping. 

I checked her closet, and found not only her current size 12 clothes, but size 14's and 16's. It appeared Crystal was planning on getting even bigger. I found her diary and did a little reading. Some of the excerpts read like a doctor's chart: 

May 12: 172 pounds, 34-32-38, work sucked today, but I made it through and had lots to eat at our potluck. 

May 19: 179 pounds, 35-33-40, whew, got a lot bigger this week, guess I need to slow down. 

June 1: 181 pounds, 36-34-40, went past 180 today, still looking really hot, at least Drew says so, I personally think I could lose a couple, but then I would have to stop having these yummy snacks, what should I do, he makes me feel so good, but I wonder what Katie and the other girls think? 

I soon found that the Drew she was referring to was a co-worker of ours. I could tell by seeing them together that she was more than just friendly with him, and that he seemed to be really into Crystal's new curves and encouraged her to do whatever she pleased. 

Crystal had responded by falling deeper into her addiction, now eating all day basically. She was completely addicted to food, unable to stay away from it for any long length of time. Constantly stuffing herself with burgers, pizza, french fries, tacos, and sub sandwiches pushed her right out of her size 12 jeans and into size 14's. 

It was quite amazing to see her walk now. She swayed so much and her thighs and ass jiggled with every step. So too did her newly grown C-cup breasts. Her midsection was now a pronounced belly that jutted out about three to four inches from her. Her ass was by far her most impressive asset, wide and curvy, it was without a doubt, the part of her that got the most attention from guys. 

Even though she was big, and getting bigger all the time, men stared at her ass like it was a homing beacon. I would see them following her every step, almost as if they were hypnotized by the side to side motion of her growing posterior. This caused a bit of jealousy for me, still at about 140, having not yet gotten addicted to food. But with all the yummy snacks around the house, I started to nibble here and there and found that losing control for a while might be fun. 

Crystal began to see more and more of Drew, and with his company and encouragement to be herself, she ballooned from nearly 180 to 200 pounds in just six month months after they began dating. Even though she had put on 70 pounds in two years, she still dressed in the same types of tops and jeans. Small halter-tops that showed her billowing breasts and excessive cleavage, especially when she went braless. 

The tight jeans that clung to her expanding lower half, looking almost like a second skin, a blue stone-washed denim skin that shined brightly and hugged her many curves. This made her look incredibly sexy, so much so that I was even attracted. Now I have no lesbian or bi-sexual intentions, but it did get me thinking that if she could gain this massive amount and retain her sex appeal, then why couldn't I? 

I began to adopt Crystal's lifestyle and had gained 20 pounds myself in about five months. The feeling of being full all the time was quite exhilarating. Seeing my body grow from 34-24-30 to 38-28-34 in so short a time was amazing. It was not lost on Crystal that I was following her lead, and she graciously gave me some of the clothes that she had grown out of. 

I did have much larger breasts than she, being a C-cup at 140 pounds, so by the time I hit 170, I was well into a DD. The weight gain caused the same cycle Crystal went through, loss of boyfriend and depression, which meant more food into my body. I was eating nearly as much Crystal was, and we had many a binge session where we ate until we could eat no more. 

There were many nights where we would order several pizzas or a 12 foot sub sandwich and just munch all night, while downing a few beers. Afterwards, lying around in a drunken haze, we would curl up together and caress our growing forms. On other occasions we'd buy a box of a dozen donuts and assorted pastries for a single evening. Needless to say, I had also become addicted. Like Crystal and Drew I also had a guy who knew how to appreciate curves. His name was Kevin. 

Crystal was such an amazing sight. Her face was now a little rounder, cheeks filling out a little. She still had a nice sharp jaw, which I believe made her that much more attractive to Drew. Her arms had filled out and were getting rather flabby. Her fingers were definitely getting fatter, as she had to take off the silver rings she wore because they were too tight on her growing hands. Her breasts had grown to a D-cup, and jiggled with every step, even in the security of her bra. 

Her stomach was now a definite potbelly, but was still smooth and silky. It stuck out about 6 inches from her and hovered over her waist. It was far from small, but not so big that it monopolized her frame. Her hips and ass had grown significantly, packing the largest portion of the 70 pounds she had put on. 

Crystal's rear was the piece de resistance, wide and round, sticking out about nine inches. You might call it a bubble butt, and it was easily the most noticeable part of Crystal's amazing growth. She was definitely destined to be a pear shape, whereas, if you had seen her 8 months ago, you couldn't have imagined the sight that was now before you. Her thighs were thick and rubbed together as she walked. She was now wearing size 18 and 20 clothes, and measured 42-38-50. 

While the size of our clothing had changed, the style had not. And although we both ate constantly, we still partied when we could. Only difference was, that instead of constantly dancing, we hung around the hors d'oeurves table and devoured all that was there. It was easy when we went together, without Drew or Kevin being with us, to stuff our faces and finish it off with a fast food burger and shake in the way home.

I remember one party in particular. Crystal, looking absolutely stunning wearing tight form fitting size 20 jeans that hugged her enormous thighs and ass, and a sexy top that allowed her now DD-cup breasts to spill out. I was wearing similar garb, but size 16, and mine emphasized the size of my belly, which poked through enough that you could see my deep belly button. It jiggled and shook with every step I took. We happened to run into John, and my ex, Matt. Their reaction was one of shock and amusement. 

John basically stated that he knew all along that we would become fatties, and that he was glad he got out when the getting was good. Matt just looked at me, and puffed his cheeks up and stuck his belly out to mimic me. 

Crystal told John that she was glad she was away from him because her new man not only encouraged her to do as she pleased, and that was eat, but he was also far superior in the bedroom. That any man would want to date a blob like her shocked John. I don't think he aven believed it. He laughed at her and simply blew her off. Matt followed him, and although we expected this type of reunion, it still damaged our egos. The only way to heal was to indulge in our drug, so we left the party and went home to drown our sorrows in a massive, all-night eating frenzy. 

It began shortly after midnight, and lasted until 7:00am that morning. By the time we got finished, there was no food in the house. Crystal had spent all night stuffing her face with chocolates, Totino's pizzas, and Top Ramen noodles. I ate a whole box of corn dogs, two pots of tuna and noodles, and six boxes of macaroni and cheese. We shared numerous cans of soda and the better part of a beer case. 

It was sooo erotic, I thought I could actually feel myself getting fatter. It was a feeling I will never forget. I never thought I would eat so much in one sitting, but by 4:00am, we had both burst our pants, and our tops were restraining, so we stripped down to our bras and panties, and sat there, spread eagle sitting on our expanding asses, allowing our bellies to hang down to the ground, stuffing ourselves as a means to relieve the anger and frustration we had suffered the night before. 

By about 7:00am, I thought I was going to explode. My tummy was rock hard and stuffed tight from all the food, and the room was spinning from the alcohol, but I managed to stumble to my feet and fall rather than easing myself into my bed. When I did so, I heard a loud crack and my bed sank. I knew I had just shattered my own bed, but was too drunk and too full to move or care at the time. 

When I went to bed, Crystal was still eating, but she soon followed me to her bedroom, where the same loud crack could be heard, followed by the loudest, longest belch I had ever heard. Then, everything went black and the next thing I knew, it was 7:00am the next morning. 

We had slept all day, and the effects of our little party were evident. The house was a mess, empty food boxes and cans everywhere. But there was a much bigger problem. And when I say bigger, I mean BIGGER! We had gained so much weight, that neither of us could fit into anything. Crystal found she had grown from 202 to 217 pounds, a gain of fifteen pounds seemingly over night!!! Her ass was now much wider than before, and she could not even get one of her fat thighs into her jeans. 

I had ballooned from 182 pounds to 195, and my belly had lost some of its firmness and now hung down past my waist. We were prisoners in our own home, confined to only our intimates, until we could find a way to get new clothes. I was up to a size 18, a size which Crystal had bypassed, and Crystal had grown into a 22. Crystal called Drew and explained our predicament, and he and Kevin came by to help us out. They even brought us more food!!!! 

Kevin and Drew got us into some clothes, and we went to the mall to do some shopping for new stuff. We found some sexy new clothes at Lane Bryant, several pairs of slacks and some nice tops. Then we visited the queen size store. We found size 24-28 stretch jeans and some sexy and revealing tops that we modeled for our men. 

We loved doing this to them, it just turned them to mush and made them do whatever we wanted. Then it was off to Victoria's Secret for some sexy new lingerie. We got new bras, mine was now up to an F-cup, and Crystal was an E. We even found sexy satin robes that we could wear. All in all, we left with brand new wardrobes, and this time we planned ahead, buying some sizes that were 2-4 sizes bigger. 

We then went to a specialty store and ordered two new beds for same day delivery. We knew that this addiction to eating was going to cause more growth, so we wanted to avoid the disaster of the night before. We started to be a little more conscious of our size after that incident. Not that we were that bothered by it, but we started to notice things that we had never paid attention to before. Things such as Crystal's amazing hips brushing the sides of doorways. My big belly touching the steering wheel when I drove. The fact that sitting in a booth became impossible after we both eclipsed 220 pounds. 

Drew and Kevin did nothing to discourage us from either eating or sharing these stories. In fact, they frequently would let us cook dinner with rthem bringing dessert - of which there was always extra left over for us to devour later. And on birthdays and holidays they gave us large boxes of candy.

I won't soon forget the day that we were banned from the Old Country Buffet for life for eating there all day and never getting full. Chairs with arms became an impossibility, especially when Crystal's ever-growing ass shattered one at the Village Inn pizza parlor. They were pretty pissed at us about that too. Some restaurants loved us, though, like Olive Garden, who loved to see us waddle through the door, because they knew they were about to receive a fat check, no pun intended. 

We also seemed to become more sexually active with our respective others as we continued to grow. It seemed that with every new pound, and every roll of flab, came more intense love-making and new sensations within us. One thing we both agreed on was how much better the sex was when you are fat. Sex when you are thin is not all that exciting. When you are the size we are, it is so much more intense and hot. It felt so much more comforting having more of your body to be caressed, and not feel like you are being crushed under the normally heavier male. 

Having your belly hang down when you are on top and touch your man was incredibly stimulating as well. Crystal would completely engulf Drew, he only being 185 pounds, and they seemed to have a very active sex life. Kevin was only 200 pounds, so he was feeling the bulk of me too, especially because I liked being on top. 

We both especially liked having our men squeeze our asses, as they were our largest parts, although I had a smaller ass than Crystal. Don't get me wrong, I had a fat ass, but Crystal was out of this world. She had a HUGE ass!!! It had to be at least 14 inches wide per ass cheek, but was still smooth and sexy, no cellulite deposits. My weight was more evenly spread out, but I did have the bigger belly of the two of us. It extended out a good nine inches from me and hung down over my waist. 

Our addiction continued for the next nine months, and although Crystal's gaining slowed, she was still getting bigger. It seemed that I was doing a majority of the growing, as I had gained 45 extra pounds, to put myself at 240. Crystal, now engaged to Drew, continued gaining and now weighed in at 255 pounds. We talked often about our lifestyle change. Our addiction to food was the best thing that ever happened to either of us. It opened our eyes to the wonderful world of the BBW. 

Even though we were approaching double our previous weight, we were told by our doctors that, to their amazement, we were otherwise in fine health. Neither of us had a problem wearing tight, revealing clothing in public, no matter what anyone said. Kevin and Drew absolutely loved it. We opened Internet web sites showing off our curves, tastefully, mind you, and chronicling our expansion from stick chicks to voluptuous vixens to ballooning babes to bloated beauties. We even had Internet groups dedicated to us with many FAs encouraging us to get bigger and bigger. 

Crystal had completed school and was now a full time employee. This only fed her addiction to food, as her new job was as a general manager at a local restaurant. Bet you can guess where all the mistakes and leftovers went. We both stuffed out tummies every night and went to sleep feeling fatter. For some reason, my metabolism was slower than Crystal's and I pulled even with her at 280 pounds just days before her wedding. We both looking stunning in our size 30 wedding gowns. I was the maid of honor and my fiancé Kevin was the best man, and we watched as Drew and Crystal took their vows and became loving husband and growing wife. 

Our friends and family didn't know why we got so big, but they loved us all the same. Some of our female friends even got addicted to food as well, and are now well on their way to the happiness that Crystal and I have found. As I stand here for my wedding to Kevin, I look over to my 315 pound best friend and now sister-in-law (yes, Kevin is Drew's brother) and smile. I now know that being fat is what I was meant to be. 

Skinny girls might get all the press and all the money, but money can't buy you the happiness that we have found. Crystal is now pregnant with her first child, so you can bet that she won't stay 315 pounds for long. I, being 300 pounds, look into the eyes of my future husband and see what lay ahead for me. That future entails this addiction controlling both my new sister and myself, getting fatter, happier, and having children, which of course will lead to more eating. 

The thought of being able to eat all the time and grow even larger is so erotic, I almost wet myself. Just envisioning my sister and I getting bigger and heavier is one that will control my thoughts forever. I know that the bigger we get, our husbands love us that much more. The thought of getting bigger with each child, growing and at the same time, giving life, makes me wet. Sure, we'll have to stop somewhere, but it will be a day of some sadness.

I often wonder what would have happened to me if I had stayed thin? I know that I would not be where I am today, at the altar, ready to begin my life as a fat wife. 

Who would have thought that a simple source of life, food, would become an addiction for my sister-in-law and I as we grew and grew into our new lives, new bodies, and out of our clothes repeatedly. We found that being fat is a pleasure. Don't ever be afraid of eating and allowing food to become your addiction. Just by getting fat, you may end up happier than you ever would have being skinny.


----------

